# Hurst Shifter arrived yesterday...



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope this thing was worth the wait. (11 months) It came FedX yesterday from JEGS, $259 plus shipping. I actually forgot I ordered it until I got this goofy message stating it would be here in Feb, March, April, July then Sept. I even called JEGS, they were nice about it, felt the way I did but when I called Hurst, they raised my hopes to find out they were full of BS. I thought yeah right OK time to cancel this order and behold, abrakadabra, shazammmm, it appeared at my front door. After reading the directions, it said "Warning this is for race use and not intended for the average Joe." I guess that counts me out. Anyway, the directions state "warning, reduces throw by 45%." WTF. OK. Anything has got to be better than the buttery shifter from the factory. It has the black cheesy ball, kind of nice, I thought about screwing on the H Tee handle, I'm almost excited about this. arty:


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

So.... mount the thing already. :willy: Tell us all about it, I got to know how well it shifts.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

i would rather have a hurst, even though B&M owns them now. i NEED some thing better than the stock, tired of grinding the gears, and missing shifts. rather buy a product owned by a US company than an over sea's one(hopefully made in the US as well), but the GTO did come from AU tho. i hope it can compete w/ the GMM. PLEASE let us know how it is. i am dying to know which is better GMM or Hurst. so i can finally get one. i have only put 1k in two months, mostly highway, and i hate the shifter. by the way what do the aussies use stock or after market the GMM or some thing else?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

The Aussies use aftermarket shifters by either GMM or Harrop.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I just put my Hurst STS in about 2 hours ago. It feels like a new car again! Very firm shifts and you can definately feel the diference in the throw!


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

how does it compare to the B&M and the GMM? is it now a lot harder to miss a shifts, etc?


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

bondosGTO said:


> how does it compare to the B&M and the GMM? is it now a lot harder to miss a shifts, etc?


IDK, never had any other short throw. All I know is that this is way better than stock. As far as missing a shift, hasn't happened. Just takes a little bit to get used to before you can really rip through them.:rofl:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Any links so that I can read about the hurst??

I was thinking of going with the GMM, maybe this could persuade me not to.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

btchplz said:


> Any links so that I can read about the hurst??
> 
> I was thinking of going with the GMM, maybe this could persuade me not to.


http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10002_407258_-1

This is where I got mine.

http://www.ls2gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147322&highlight=hurst

Lots of info here.


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

pics of the install. does it use the factory boot, look stock, etc. i would rather go with a hurst over the gmm (some thing about hurst shifters from the muscle car days). how was the install? pretty easy?


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I didn't do the install myself, but it should be simple enough to do it with the right tools. I've read that in about 4 hours you can do it, but I took it to a shop in Moreno Valley and he did it in 2 1/2 hours and charged me $160. I can't complain because I don't want to entrust something like this to myslef (not that I can't do it, but because its so integral to the drive train and I don't want to have problems down the road).
The kit allows you to keep the stock look, but I prefer the muscle car look.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice, I'm getting a tune and install. Nice pics, I can't wait. Vengence in Cumming wants $175.00 if I buy the tune (which I will) I got the black ball too, looks great. I really like your set up. I'm sure you are happy with it.:seeya:


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm lovin' it!! I have driven about 1000 miles with the new shifter since install and I have only seen 1 gear (4th) "pop" out. I was on the freeway last week when this happened. Other than that, no problems whatsoever!


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Please compare the amount of noise coming through the new shifter and the increase in shift effort to the stock one. Also, how much would you say have the throws been reduced?

Thanks.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

The road noise is definately present. i can hear the transmission wine when before I couldn't. It's not too bad, I can bear it and if I turn up the radio a little, I cant even notice the road noise. Honestly, I would say the stock one is easier to shift at the moment, but that could be because this is still new and needs to be broken in. It reminds me of when my car was new. Afterall, I have over 55k miles on my car so the stock shifter was really broken in. But I do like the firmer feel that this shifter provided. The throws have also been definately reduced. In the Pics, it lookes like it's in nuetral, but it is actually in 1st gear.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> Please compare the amount of noise coming through the new shifter and the increase in shift effort to the stock one. Also, how much would you say have the throws been reduced?
> 
> Thanks.


if you can hear your shifter it's time to make your engine noisier


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> if you can hear your shifter it's time to make your engine noisier


True enough, but it might have to wait until mine is a true garage queen.
The stock shifter is definitely not optimal, but I'm used to it, and I haven't missed a gear yet.

Are there any short-throw shifters out there that do not appreciably increase the noise transmitted into the pass compartment?


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Definitely will consider the Hurst shifter when it's time to mod. unfortunately, a bad back precludes me installing it myself so I'll have to have it installed.

Here's the shift knobs I'd lke to put on:
http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10002_745799_-1_10521


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> True enough, but it might have to wait until mine is a true garage queen.
> The stock shifter is definitely not optimal, but I'm used to it, and I haven't missed a gear yet.
> 
> Are there any short-throw shifters out there that do not appreciably increase the noise transmitted into the pass compartment?


I think that you can add additional sound deadening material to help out. Part of the reason I have "more road noise" is because I have all that metal from the shifter sticking out! I'm sure if I kept it stock appearing, there wouldn't be as much noise. I like it how it is though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'll have to add "results may vary" but my GMM race is very quiet except when i hit the loud pedal and then the roar of the exhaust makes any noise a moot point. i'd like to think it's because of how i installed it and i think a lot of it is but the tranny differences from one car to another may be a factor too.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

greaser32002 said:


> I'm lovin' it!! I have driven about 1000 miles with the new shifter since install and I have only seen 1 gear (4th) "pop" out. I was on the freeway last week when this happened. Other than that, no problems whatsoever!


 
I'm almost there, I waiting on my HP parts before the tune. I hope this solves the problem of hitting the coffee cup and popping out of 1st on my lazy down shift at the light.

:rofl:


----------

